# Where in the H.ll is permitguy??



## kilitact (Dec 18, 2009)

Has any one heard??


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Where in the H.ll is permitguy??

He's been MIA for awhile now!

Also, we have not heard from some on the old BB.  *CSL,  jboren,  momcat2000,   maniac,  thelunatick, willsdad and others.*

.


----------



## conarb (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Where in the H.ll is permitguy??

Maybe my old buddy Permitguy was the victim of an inadvertent release?


----------



## pwood (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Where in the H.ll is permitguy??



			
				conarb said:
			
		

> Maybe my old buddy Permitguy was the victim of an inadvertent release?


i hear they developed a prescription for that condition :mrgreen:


----------



## RJJ (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Where in the H.ll is permitguy??

Not sure on Permitguy! Someone check the fire Boards! The others have vanished. They should see our link if they can get on the ICC website!


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Where in the H.ll is permitguy??

Have not seen him either......but I do miss him!


----------

